# adéu-siau



## Domtom

Hola a tothom:

_adéu_ és en singular (adreçat a una sola persona), i _adéu-siau _és en plural (adreçat a més d'una), segons ho tinc entès.

La meva pregunta és si es correcte usar _adéu-siau_ també per a una sola persona si aquesta és una persona gran (un avi, una àvia).

Moltes gràcies, adéu-siau.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Jo ho he sentit a dir a una sola persona, i aleshores sempre em sona com si se la tractés de _vos_, com una expressió fixada que ha quedat de temps passats. (No sé si és correcte, jo crec que sí.) 
A reveure.


----------



## ivanovic77

Namarne said:


> Hola.
> Jo ho he sentit a dir a una sola persona, i aleshores sempre em sona com si se la tractés de _vos_, com una expressió fixada que ha quedat de temps passats.


 
Hi estic d'acord. L'expressió "adéu-siau" és equivalent a "adéu" a seques, tant es pot fer servir per acomiadar-te d'una sola persona com de moltes. Això sí, "adéu-siau" és una expressió que comença a caure en desús i la fa servir principalment la gent gran.


----------



## jazyk

Aquest siau és relacionat amb l'italià ciao?


----------



## Samaruc

jazyk said:


> Aquest siau és relacionat amb l'italià ciao?



Hola,

No crec que hi tinga res a veure, jo diria que aquest "siau" és, simplement, una forma arcaica de la segona persona del plural del present de subjuntiu i de l'imperatiu del verb ser, allò que en versió actual seria "sigueu" i que correspon a un tractament de vós...

El "ciao" italià sembla que està etimològicament relacionat amb la paraula "esclau"... 

O sia (mira, un altre ús arcaic de forma verbal, avui seria "siga/sigui" segons dialecte), que no sembla que hi haja cap relació.

Salut!


----------



## Domtom

Moltes gràcies a tots plegats; però he preguntat a d'altres persones, catalans nascuts a la comarca del Maresme, i estàn d'acord amb mí, que _adéu_ per a una sola persona, _adéu-siau_, més d'una. Però no dic que no tingueu raó, potser és una qüestió de segons en quina zona.

Per respecte, jo tenia entés _passi-ho bé_, quan per exemple t'adresses a un avi o una àvia. Però no _adéu-siau_, bé, no estic segur si es pot fer servir _adéu-siau_ com equivalent de _passiu-ho bé_.

_Adéu-siau_ és cert que massa no se sent a dir, però es diu. Al menys jo l'uso, no sé si seré un antiquat. Potser el motiu és que és una mica culte, o potser és el que diueu: és una mica ja en dessús.


----------



## pedroRK1

Em sembla que "Adeu siau" ve de "Amb Deu sigueu". Apropiat tant per adreçar-se a una sola persona (tractant-la de vós) com més d'una.


----------



## ryba

Bon dia i bona hora. 

Acabo de llegir un article d'opinió, escrit pel Quim Torra, titulat «La decadència de l'_Adéu-siau_.» Pot ser que us interessi (que sí que respon a la pregunta original del fil).

PS. Cf. occità _Adieu-siatz_.


----------



## donaximena

Molt bo l'article de Quim Torra. Molt bo perquè a mi em fa mal a les orelles el "salut!" que m'evoca la salutació que van imposar els revolucionaris en diferents èpoques i diferents llocs. Sembla que faci més modern, més progresista. Talment com el tuteig indiscriminat. 
A mi no em reca de dir "adéu-siau", ans al contrari, em fortifica la meva catalanitat, i m'és igual si m'adreço a persones joves o grans. 
A la Barcelona de la post-guerra, "adéu-siau" sonava rural i s'emprava el "passi-ho bé", de sonoritat més "fina". Ara m'he quedat amb "fins una altre", "cuida't", "a reveure", etc.; em resisteixo a la lamentable adaptació del "see you" : "ens veiem", "ens truquem".
Però tot és quëstió de gustos.


----------



## huts

No acabo d'estar d'acord amb l'article, però deu ser qüestió de gustos.
Volia afegir que he sentit darrerament en gent "semijove" (adolescents de 30 anys) que fan servir "apa siau" per acomiadar-se, de vegades et trobes que els usos de la llengua van i vénen i es mouen de manera insospitada.
vinga...


----------

